# bank battery charger



## dixiebass (May 4, 2011)

I am wanting to get a battery charger for my boat and not sure what I will be the best. I have one battery for starting and 2 batteries wired for 24 volt for my trolling motor. 

the question I have is, can I get any 3 bank charger and hook the 3 leads to each battery and be okay or is there anything special since I have 2 different volts? thanks for any help


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any 3 bank charger will work. I use a promariner 3 bank on mine. Even though your running a 24 volt system, each battery is only 12 volts. The different leads to each battery will isolate the 2 trolling batteries. I do unplug my jumper when charging just to be safe, but the instructions for the charger actually say this is not necessary. Just a little extra piece of mind for me i guess.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Any 3 bank charger will work. I use a promariner 3 bank on mine. Even though your running a 24 volt system, each battery is only 12 volts. The different leads to each battery will isolate the 2 trolling batteries. I do unplug my jumper when charging just to be safe, but the instructions for the charger actually say this is not necessary. Just a little extra piece of mind for me i guess.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


X2
bass pro shops has an xps 555 made by pro mariner on sale for $139


----------



## SirVeyor (Jun 2, 2011)

I just bought a Minn Kota Mk315D from Bass Pro. I think I paid about $170 for it plus it had a $20 gift card from BP and another $20 from Minn Kota. I have a Lund 1700 Fisherman and have a 24V trolling motor. The leads from the charger are only 6 feet. In order to make things work you have to extend one of the leads (maximum 15 feet extension). The other thing to think of is where are you going to locate the charger? It needs to be easily accessable. I also unplug the jumper between the 2 batteries hooked up for 24V. I just feel safer. 

ProMariner makes a very good charger and BP are made by ProMariner. I think most of the chargers will work fine, just follow the instructions and make sure you think about the install before you start drill holes in the boat.


----------

